# Start in gear



## G Strick (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 07 750 brute that will not start in gear.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Its probaly the switch or loose wire that is mounted on ur right handle bar that gooes to ur brake


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's also a specific relay for start in gear. 
it might be bad.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine will only start in LOW is that normal, well I mean as far as in gear itll still start in nuetral


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's your relays.... (borrowed this from one of N2Otorious' posts)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine will start in Neutral without me having to do anything but just push the start button. It will start in High/Low/Reverse, but I HAVE TO HOLD THE BRAKE


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^OF COURSE.... the above relays will be a little different for the 07 & older bikes, cuz they wont have a relay for the fuel pump. That diagram is for 08+ with fuel injection


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I have the same prob on my 08. I noticed my rear brakes are not working. When I pull the brake handle the relay does not click. My left brahe handle is real tight too. Guess it needs to be taken apart.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

You have to hold the brake handle on the left handlebar, in order to start the bike in gear. otherwise, you can start in neutral with green start button only.

If yours does crank in neutral, swap the neutral start relay, with the brake start relay. If you bike status doesn't change we'll have to look elsewhere. if it no longer cranks in neutral but does crank in gear with brakes applied, then you have a bad relay.

I doubt the relay is bad. Check power at the brake relay. check for a ground singnal as the trigger when the brakes are applied.

report your findings.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Here is a Carb brute 750 specific info for you to use.


















****TIP****
If the picture isn't big enough, hold "Ctrl" and scroll up on a mouse wheel, or if no scroll wheel is available use the "+ or -" signs to increase or decrease the webpage. Helpful when reading small print.


----------

